# New pigeon "owner" with a couple of question



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I work at a farm with a large population of pigeons. One day my boss found a little fledgling scooting around the barn loft with a cat on his tail, so she scooped him up and left him in a dog crate for me, the "animal nut" on the farm.

So little silo came home with me, unable to walk and terrified. I expected him to die everyday as force feeding was not going well and he refused to drink water. We discovered he had a broken leg. Day by day he held on, and then eventually started eating and drinking on his own. I fell in love with him quickly, but I'm not sure what to do now as the plan of releasing him seems to have failed. He's learning how to fly and doing alright, but his leg is still healing. He's very dependent on me and I would he'd be too friendly in the wild, and I don't want him to be eaten by cats on the farm.

Now, he's lonely, and I want him to learn how to be a pigeon whether he's a pet or not. I found out from a neighbor there are a couple ferals that we think live in another neighbors attic. Has anyone attracted feral pigeons by keeping there own pigeons? should I go ahead and adopt or buy another pigeon? Build a loft? Or will this guy decided to up and fly away on me and join the two other pigeons in the hood?

Also, we are thinking about moving. How does one move with a pigeon? Will they adapt to new surroundings? It would break my heart to move without silo, and I fear he would be a neusence to the new occupants.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It is not impossible to attract feral pigeons, if there are already in your neighbourhood. Many yrs ago i put a large tray with corn seeds every day between 4-8 pm.In just a week i had 5-7 pigeons. They spend their time 1 km away from my house, on the roof of the gas station and in the parking lot in the back of it. 
There was a beautiful story with a beautiful white pigeon rescued with splayed legs. The owner made a house for it outside. Later on another beautiful white pigeon came from nowhere and became the mate.
It could survive in the wild, but you cannot just let it go; it's called soft release. You must spend time by taking your pigeon in a cage where the ferals are, if possible every day, feed them with seeds when you have your trips, so that silo get acquainte with the feral pigeons and later on you release silo and it will stay in their flock and learn skills to survive which we cannot teach them.
You can also keep him as a pet and find him/her a mate. There is a forum called adoption on Pigeon Talk.
Let us know your option.

PS. Is his leg ok? Can he walk?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Forgot to write the most important message:
Thank you for rescuing and taking care of Silo.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

hi otis, 
I raise ferals pigeons, this bird is young enough that it will more than likely rehome there. you have made it it's home. it will more than likly never leave. if this feral is a cock it may atract a mate and nest there. it may also do this if it's a hen but much less likley. when it gets older if it starts bowing it's head and turning in circles, basicaly dancing it's safe to asume this bird is a cock. this will be mating behaviour. hens doo do this but much less. this is a great bird to start with because it's wild and now your friend. what this means is it many more times unlikly to get caught by a hawk. so yes I would build a small nest box.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If he has become tame, he wouldn't survive if you released him no mater where that is. He has no idea how to be a pigeon in the wild. Pigeon young, learn from their parents where to find food, water and what predators to avoid. A lone pigeon is an easy target.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

We already have chickens and love birds, so taking care of silo has been quite easy and pleasant. Some people have told me keeping him in captivity is cruel, and i could see that in a song bird, but for some reason with a pigeon it doesn't. He bonded to me within a few days, a pretty cool experience.

He currently lives in our laundry room, which isn't the best spot for a poopy bird. I'm hoping I can modify our chick coop into a pigeon loft when we move the pullets In with the flock. It's safe, but I'm not sure if it's big enough. I was planning on letting him have free range during the day, is this a bad idea? We keep our chickens in the run during the day, free range in the afternoon or on weekends when were home. We are fairy predator safe inthe suburbs, but I do see hawks occasionally. They tend to stick to the farm fields though.

If he turns out to be a hen, will he be more likey to join the feral pigeons and up and leave? Don't really want him too....ought to find a mate for him/her! Anyone know and pigeon rescues or keepers in the Maryland area? Id love to rescue but can't find anything on google.

He can walk, but doesn't put much weight on his leg. Landings are a bit sloppy too, but he continues to improve.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

charis, 
I raise feral birds and I'll guarantee any one of my birds can live in the wild. say anything you want. the bird easaly survive. it has instincts you know? it's just like everyone said I whas nuts trying to race ferals now less than a year later I have ferals that home 100+ miles. I think you all just don't want to beleive it can be done. makes you all feel better or somthing. I also now know ferals can theife other pigeons from other lofts like a pouter. but hey that whas a stupid idea too. imagine that it worked


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Predators are everywhere. You may not see them, but they are there. Letting him out free is making him a sitting duck for a predator. A lone pigeon isn't safe, that's why they live in flocks. He would be safer in an enclosure with an aviary to exercise in, and maybe another bird for company.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

jay the bird has instincts weather you want to admit it or not, and the bird is not a sitting duck. it's simple survival. like I said before if it makes you feel better, the fact is if you turn the bird loose and it gets eaten it would of died in the wild anyhow. thats a fact it's just natures way of weeding out the week, we are talking about a wild bird going into the wild, you just can't understand if you havn't had them in your flock. if this whas not a feral bird I would agree, but the fact is it's not


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

switchbackmat69 said:


> jay the bird has instincts weather you want to admit it or not, and the bird is not a sitting duck. it's simple survival. like I said before if it makes you feel better, the fact is if you turn the bird loose and it gets eaten it would of died in the wild anyhow. thats a fact it's just natures way of weeding out the week, we are talking about a wild bird going into the wild, you just can't understand if you havn't had them in your flock. if this whas not a feral bird I would agree, but the fact is it's not


A feral pigeon who has grown up in the wild has already learned survival and where to find food and water, and how to avoid predators. A young feral raised by a human has none of those advantages. He is no better off than a domesticated pigeon. And no lone pigeon is safe. That is why they live in flocks. Safety in numbers. For one to believe that instinct just kicks in, and any bird, even hand raised, will know what to do to survive is not true. But if it makes you feel better................


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I do it all the time jay and have no problems, so go **** your self, is that blunt enough for you?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

switchbackmat69 said:


> I do it all the time jay and have no problems, so go **** your self, is that blunt enough for you?



The way in which you express yourself actually shows a lack of intellegence, but since you know everything, I guess you know that too.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Not terribly helpful...


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Otis7 said:


> Not terribly helpful...


Below is the adoption forum. You can start your own thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/
I hope you can find a suitable mate, but first you must know if silo is a male or female.

May be some rehab, wild life centres:
http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

and that's exsactly the reason I don't come on here, half the pepole on here are the same way, like sheep folowing a damn hurder, pussys that won't try anything and want to cut you down as soon as you do


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've read about sexing pigeons but it seems difficult, and the best bet is to wait until he matures. So if I were to get a pigeon friend for him now, say another fledgling about his age, and it turned out to be male, would there be problems? I'm assuming hen and hen would be fine. I guess what I am asking is if I got another pigeon, despite silos gender, would it still be the right thing to do to make him happy? Another cock woudnt beat him up? I kow pigeons llive in flocks, so my guess is it would be fine. I guess im a chicken person and used to conflict in both hens and cocks.

Is the link to the rehab center for releasing silo or finding a friend? There are a few bird rescues I know of, will they adopt birds out to someone without a rehab license?


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

For clarification, "he" is just the gender we picked out of the hat to make talking about him easier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Better to wait until you have a better idea of his gender. Two females normally get along fine, but two males not so much. You can get his DNA tested by pulling a few feathers, and they can let you know what exactly he is, and I think it's about $25. But in time, his gender should show itself. At a few months old, if you hang a mirror in his cage with him, it usually helps to bring out a males personality. He will bow and strut in front of it. A female will often sit near the reflection for company, but they don't normally show off for it or attack it.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Is the pigeon healthy and all healed up?


----------

